# Would a Khorne Berzerker use a Power Fist?



## The Darkling (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey all, i recently put up a thread for a 1000 point Chaos Marine Army list which included a unit of Khorne Berzerkers.
The main piece of advice was give the champion a power fist for anti armour.
now that is all well and good and probably practical, however i have my doubts that a berzerker of the blood god would piss about with a power fist and would rather have a chain axe or something to that effect.
What are your thoughts and opinions on this?
Thanks


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

what u have to think is why would a khorne bezerker NOT want the op to not only carve through tanks for the blood god but also smush the enemies bodies into many many pieces?!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Who says it has to be a powerfist modelwise? You could just use a huge 2-handed chainaxe to represent a powerfist. 

The "count as" rule is your friend.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

In a description of World Eaters I once read it said that a Khorne Berserker's weaponry could range from an advanced chainsword to a big rock
:laugh:
True enough
(so you should have them holding giant bloody rocks!)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Sure, a powerfist can kill more enemies at one given time than an axe can just because the momentum of the fist has so much more momentum than an axe.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Also a Power Fist is use to gouge and rip as well as punch, so could tear the head and spine out of an opponent (a la Predator II).


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

.....Don't forget the killing energies that emanates from a powerfists.


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

plus a chain axe could be lost in battle, but its hard to lose somthing thats attached to your arm. and while losing a weapon would do little to stop a Khornate marine from killing you, I think they would prefer somthing that doesw the job a little quiker than thier bare hands.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

What Chaos agent _wouldn't_ want to use a powerfist?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Khorne Beserkers use what ever weapon they want to/have at the time. Hell its very likely that they would even bite you to death.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> What Chaos agent _wouldn't_ want to use a powerfist?


You can't rev a power fist like you can rev a chain-axe. VROOOM VROOOOOOOM! Power fist is like "Okay... so, I could punch you without this bulky chunk of ceramite weighing down my hand and still snap your twig neck, but I choose to use it because I can rip through tanks? Pfft, give me a chain-axe and a missile launcher and I can do the same thing, but with two cooler and more fun weapons!"

So, it's just a matter of preference. Though yes, I'm inclined to believe Berserkers would use the deadliest weapons they have at their disposal. They're not that picky, unless they're really trying to make a statement or associate a particular killing instrument with their name (like Koros, the Axe-Wielding Maniacal Lord of Death).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Chain-fist then? I can imagine dual chain-fists being a sort of wet dream for some beserkers.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, I actually think any warrior would prefer a powerfist over almost any other weapon. But I would probably say that powerfists, along with chain fists are probably rare and limited. They require much maintance. Thats why you don't hear them in fluff too much.

An agent of khorne would love a powerfist because it allows its wearer to burst through enemy ranks a lot better and spray blood all over the field instead of just in one spot. 

All praise the blood god!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It is a tool of destruction and death. That is all that matters.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely, sure it's more cumbersome than a chain-axe or sword, but it is much more potent in damage and blood letting, especially against power-armoured opponents. Besides the fact that even when your facepalming with the fist (power field turned on :grin: ) allows you to spill blood in the name of Khorne. *SPLAT*


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> It is a tool of destruction and death. That is all that matters.


I don't know... I think weapons do matter, especially if they enjoy the killing. I imagine weapons like powerfists, chainfists, and lightning claws, make the bearer feel like they are more attached to their weapons.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Chain-fist then? I can imagine dual chain-fists being a sort of wet dream for some beserkers.


It's a sort of wet dream for anyone who enjoys awesome weapons.

k:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hell, it is shit the same as long as the blood flows.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Davidicus 40k said:


> It's a sort of wet dream for anyone who enjoys awesome weapons.
> 
> k:


Oh yes. You can bet what my Nurgle termies lug around with them.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> It is a tool of destruction and death. That is all that matters.


Well not quite. It is all good as long as the weapon you use causes death and the letting of blood. If you rip a head off with a power fist, do you get a jet spray of blood? Check! Ok go with it. The Blood God cares not from wince the blood flows, as long as it /flows/.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Eh, I still kinda preferred the Old Khorne that was all for the sport of battle, honor, all that jive. Flowing blood is oodles of fun and the Khorne theme looks awesome- I just wish he had a bit more fluff to him than mindless violence.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Got to love the one dimensional chaos gods granted to us by hack writers....seriously GW hire some people with degrees in religious studies, or better yet a professional sci-fi horror writer to wright the chaos stuff.

I remember back when all the chaos gods had + aspects that where highlighted in the fluff. Like berzerkers martial pride (Now lobotomized idiots), or noise marines actually just standing in the middle of battle field listening to the symphony of war....and phoenix guard also kicked ass.....more ranting to come later.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I would argue though it matters to the warrior because the warrior wishes to please himself as well as his gods. They are not daemons yet, so they still have that mortal side of them that must be gratified. 

The concept that Bezerkers exist purely to make the blood flow for the blood god isn't entirely true. They (themselves) need to feel good about it as well. Thus, its why they still maintain their weapons, still get ammunition for their bolt pistols, look for scraps of metal for their armor. Or else... yes, they really would just be going to battle with large rocks and sharp objects. But we know thats not true.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> I would argue though it matters to the warrior because the warrior wishes to please himself as well as his gods. They are not daemons yet, so they still have that mortal side of them that must be gratified.
> 
> The concept that Bezerkers exist purely to make the blood flow for the blood god isn't entirely true. They (themselves) need to feel good about it as well. Thus, its why they still maintain their weapons, still get ammunition for their bolt pistols, look for scraps of metal for their armor. Or else... yes, they really would just be going to battle with large rocks and sharp objects. But we know thats not true.


Thats something of a "no shit" isn't it? As in, "no shit they would pick the big thing because it gets their jollies off."

The basic question was this :"would they use a PF?" To which the answer is, obviously, yes. OF course a zerk would use a PF if he had one. SO I said that he would use it if it killed shit. Is that wrong? No. I did not say that they would choose a rock over a better weapon did I? No. Nowhere in that did I say it didn't matter if given another option. He will pick the better weapon.

Just to clarify, as far as him using one goes, it is a tool to be used and that is all that matters. When I say, "all that matters" I did not mean, "he would use a rock or a pointy twig in place of the PF because those can make shit die too and, since he is a WE, he is to much of an obtuse shithead to recognize the difference", just that it being a PF would not prevent him from using.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Relax Gen.hab. See this is why your such a Wolf of Fenris. So quick to jump on me as though I were a Thousand Son.

I am no Thousand Son!

I was just referring to a preferred weapon. Lets say I was a weapon smith and lay a whole bunch of cool weapons out on the ground. Which one would he chose? I think thats what the OP is referring to. 

I said yes, a powerfist is something he may chose over many others, because the weapon is more part of the warrior. Doesn't have to worry about the weapon sticking to deep into things and needing the yank it out. Or maybe accidentally having the weapon come lose from your hands if you get shell shocked or something.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Relax Gen.hab. See this is why your such a Wolf of Fenris. So quick to jump on me as though I were a Thousand Son.
> 
> I am no Thousand Son!
> 
> ...


My bad, I am not a..... mid evening person.... well there goes that excuse.

Rest: Valid point.


----------



## The Darkling (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your feedback guys, i was abit surprised to see i had 25 replies.
So yea from that im going with he would use one.



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Who says it has to be a powerfist modelwise? You could just use a huge 2-handed chainaxe to represent a powerfist.
> 
> The "count as" rule is your friend.


I LOVE the idea of a huge 2 handed axe and i think im going to get straight on it.

Thanks again guys


----------

